# It hatched !!!!!!



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

OH MY GOD !!!!

That Levis egg that had totally deflated and was at 85 days incubation has hatched!!! literally it has just come out the egg!!! 

It is sooo tiny!!!! What should i do now? should i leave it in the tub for a little while? or take it out and put it in its own little tub??


ITS SOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol Aww, Congratz Jay 
We need Photos remember


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww! Definitely need pics. Congrats on the little fella-patience certainly pays off! As for what to do now, no idea sorry!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my god, it is so cute...... you can just imagine me right now flapping around with a huge smile on my face!

Ill take pics.

He is really active already! digging around. He has hatched within the last hour!


----------



## wranga (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats Jay. leave it in the tub without the lid and it will come out when ready


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 30, 2009)

JAY JAY ...congrats DADDY ...cant wait to see the pics of your baby


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats Jay!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

wranga said:


> congrats Jay. leave it in the tub without the lid and it will come out when ready



It is already out the egg wranga, its running and digging around. ive been told to leave it in the incubating tub for 24 hours is that right?

Only trouble is there are 2 other eggs in the tub so cant leave the lid off or theyll dehydrate?

I am so glad i didnt chuck the egg now. 85 days has got to be a new record?!?!?


----------



## Brettix (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow Jay that's unbelievable mate,congrats and well done.Just goes to show hey.
That was some extreme incubation lol and i have never seen a geck egg collapse.

You can leave him in there or take him out,i think hes been in their long enough lol.
Keep him in a small container they dont eat until after a shed so just a lid of water and mist him every day.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 30, 2009)

Wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo Jay! HEHEHE congrats!


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, congrats mate, your patience and persistence has paid off, please post pics ASAP, lol!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2009)

Picture Jay pictures!
 
And not pictures of you, pictures of your little geck.


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> And not pictures of you, pictures of your little geck.


 
Haha! 

Maybe he'll need some help, he may not have posted any pics on this forum before! :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey, congratualtions! I'd be on tenterhooks myself if I was in your position, gex babies are so tiny and fragile. I'd be worried I'd breath on it and kill it :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Haha!
> 
> Maybe he'll need some help, he may not have posted any pics on this forum before! :lol:



bahahaha....... too funny too funny. im just clearing all the pics on my camera. Then ill take some and upload them........ any requests? hehehe


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 30, 2009)

A photo wouldn't be complete if there wasn't one with you AND ur new little addition!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 30, 2009)

hrmmmm hurry up with photos of the little cuteness lol ....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

*Mr Squggle Blackboard voice*...Hurrrry upp


----------



## wranga (Oct 30, 2009)

it shouldnt hurt the other eggs, but if your worried put him in another container and leave it in the incubator


----------



## Geckogod (Oct 30, 2009)

Well done, mate, glad the supsence is over, good luck with the other eggs aswell


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

OK so here are some pics i just took !!

First is of mum just after a misting of water







This is mum and dad enjoying sexy time together






And then the baby........


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Oct 30, 2009)

hehehehe awwww so cute!


----------



## gregcranston (Oct 30, 2009)

Tiny as, how cute!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, i cant believe how active he is..... running around and digging like mad!


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 30, 2009)

well done mate, that second pic is a bit rude though LOL
good luck with the other's 

cheers HK.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 30, 2009)

"you and me baby aint nothin but mamals, so lets do it like they do on the discovery chanel..."


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats on the new baby.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahahaha.........

just showing all the people on here what happens when u put a male in with a female..... and what the result is Herpkeeper. It might put a stop to some of the other threads hahaha


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 30, 2009)

Picture 2 epitamises the term...."throw a leg over her".........


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 30, 2009)

naawwww how cute lol theyre so awesome


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 30, 2009)

Congratulations, they are sssoooo cute!


----------



## Colin (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats mate  and great pics too..


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats Jay. Very hot parents and cute little bub


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2009)

Awwwww nonyons!


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh wow Congrads Jay that is soooooooooooooo adorable!! and so is the Baby gecko  I WANT MORE PICS!! Never get tired of gecko pics hehehehe


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 30, 2009)

Very cute! The parents look very nice-love the first pic with the little water droplets! Good luck with the other two eggs!


----------



## No-two (Oct 30, 2009)

I told you it'd hatch.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Very cute! The parents look very nice-love the first pic with the little water droplets! Good luck with the other two eggs!



Thanks Mudimans...... the pics are all taken on my little Canon point and shoot camera!

The other eggs were only laid on the 5th Oct, so still a little while left on them


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 30, 2009)

omggg soooo cute


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 30, 2009)

AWWWWWW HE LOOKS LIKE YOU JAY .....
congrats on your baby ...and yeah maybe you should make a sticky ..
of what happens when a MALE and a FEMALE are housed together ....


----------



## Drazzy (Oct 30, 2009)

soo cute ! i could just gobble them up ?! prehaps fondu ?  *drool*


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Drazzy! no no no! lol

RBB.... they look like me?? lol


----------



## bigi (Oct 30, 2009)

LOL, WOW, just another two to go, how are they looking


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Bigi, the other 2 eggs are from a clutch laid on the 5th October, so still quite some time to go for them!! Candled them again today and they look great!


----------



## Cuddly_pony (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey Jay congrats!!
Any words of advice??? I am planning to breed and have read up a lot but it also helps to hear from personal experiences!!!!!
He is adorable!! Can I smoosh as mum would say when something is that cute!!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cuddly_pony said:


> Hey Jay congrats!!
> Any words of advice??? I am planning to breed and have read up a lot but it also helps to hear from personal experiences!!!!!
> He is adorable!! Can I smoosh as mum would say when something is that cute!!!!



Well now i can say i have actually incubated eggs and hatched them i can speak from experience lol

Well i have heard that knobbies and thicktails eggs were very hardy.... and this just proves it. I incubated them in a disused 3 foot snake cage using ONE 75watt spotlight. It blew twice but didnt get too cold. The temps were from 26 to 29 degrees. And 85 days later this is the result lol.

Cant wait fro the next 2 eggs to hatch (will take ages) and she is gravid and almost ready to drop another clutch!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 30, 2009)

Too Cute!!


----------



## jan (Nov 3, 2009)

Cute as a button for sure Jay
Congratulations on the new addition!!
l'm really pleased things went well for you...great critters


----------

